# Fresh Corn Fritters - the Perfect Side Dish!



## smokinvegasbaby (Oct 18, 2014)

I found some beautiful ears of fresh corn the other day at the grocery store - so I made myself a batch of Fresh Corn Fritters.  They were really good for something different.

For step-by-step recipe go to my blog http://theroedtogoodcooking.wordpress.com/2014/10/18/fresh-corn-fritters/

Here's my "veggie-view"













IMG_1314.JPG



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Oct 18, 2014


















IMG_1317.JPG



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Oct 18, 2014


















IMG_1318.JPG



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Oct 18, 2014






Fresh Corn Fritters served with Hot Sweet Sticky Wings the perfect Thursday night football munchies!













IMG_1321.JPG



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Oct 18, 2014


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 18, 2014)

Wait a minute, Thursday night football?? Have you been holding out on us for three days??? 

Looks fantastic Josie!


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Oct 18, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Wait a minute, Thursday night football?? Have you been holding out on us for three days???
> 
> Looks fantastic Josie!


LOL....oh so sorry. was busy on Friday so I'm posting this recipe a little late 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






won't happen again tee-hee!


----------



## cdn offroader (Oct 23, 2014)

Awesome! tried them last night made from some local sweet corn. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Oct 23, 2014)

CDN offroader said:


> Awesome! tried them last night made from some local sweet corn. Thanks for the recipe.


CDN offroader you're welcome.  Did you take any pics??

Be Blessed,

Josie aka SmokinVegasBaby


----------



## superdave (Oct 24, 2014)

I've been tempted to make these.  Do you put anything on them or eat them as they are on the plate?


----------



## cdn offroader (Oct 24, 2014)

SmokinVegasBaby said:


> CDN offroader you're welcome.  Did you take any pics??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry Josie, no pics. They looked like yours, just not as nicely rounded.


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Oct 24, 2014)

SuperDave said:


> I've been tempted to make these.  Do you put anything on them or eat them as they are on the plate?


Hey SuperDave - I didn't put anything on them.  After you make the first batch taste one and if you feel like you need to add something to it go for it!  I personally like to taste the flavor of all that fresh corn. Enjoy!

Stay Blessed,

Josie


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Oct 24, 2014)

CDN offroader said:


> SmokinVegasBaby said:
> 
> 
> > CDN offroader you're welcome.  Did you take any pics??
> ...


no worries about the pics my question to you..................did you and your family enjoy them?


----------



## cdn offroader (Oct 24, 2014)

yep, we all enjoyed them, Cheers.


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Oct 24, 2014)

CDN offroader said:


> yep, we all enjoyed them, Cheers.









glad you all enjoyed them.  Have a great weekend CDC offroader.

Be Blessed,

Josie


----------



## superdave (Oct 24, 2014)

After thinking about it, all day, I've concluded that I want a small dollop of cilantro or chipotle ranch as a tartar sauce of sorts.


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Oct 25, 2014)

SuperDave said:


> After thinking about it, all day, I've concluded that I want a small dollop of cilantro or chipotle ranch as a tartar sauce of sorts.


that sounds good :o)  glad you've been thinking about it all day LOL......post pics of YOUR creation SuperDave.

Be Blessed,

Josie


----------



## superdave (Nov 1, 2014)

Okay, SVB, I just put a fire under the oil.  Pics and details to follow.


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Nov 1, 2014)

SuperDave said:


> Okay, SVB, I just put a fire under the oil.  Pics and details to follow.


can't wait to see your pics. 

Josie (SVB)


----------



## superdave (Nov 1, 2014)

I canned a bunch of salmon a few weeks ago so I thought while I was going to be doing some frying, I'd fry up some salmon patties with the corn fritters.  I found a corn fritter recipe that was almost hush puppy like and thought that would be a good match for the patties.

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Corn-F...&event10=1&e7=Recipe Hub&soid=sr_results_p1i1

The fritters were just unbelievable!  A little crunch on the outside and soft, pillowy on the inside.













CFR1.JPG



__ superdave
__ Nov 1, 2014






Salmon patties coated in cracker crumbs and ready for some hot oil treatment.













CFR2.JPG



__ superdave
__ Nov 1, 2014






Time to sit down and enjoy!













CFR3.JPG



__ superdave
__ Nov 1, 2014


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Nov 1, 2014)

SuperDave said:


> I canned a bunch of salmon a few weeks ago so I thought while I was going to be doing some frying, I'd fry up some salmon patties with the corn fritters.  I found a corn fritter recipe that was almost hush puppy like and thought that would be a good match for the patties.
> 
> http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Corn-F...&event10=1&e7=Recipe Hub&soid=sr_results_p1i1
> 
> ...


Everything looks amazing! Good job :o)


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 1, 2014)

Looks good SJ, lookin real tasty for sure !  Thumbs Up

Bro J


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Nov 1, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Looks good SJ, lookin real tasty for sure !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree it looks real tasty but this is "Super Dave's" post Bro J.  Hope all is well with you and the fam.  Say "hey" to Nicole and the kids.

Chat with ya soon.

Sister J


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Nov 1, 2014)

SmokinVegasBaby said:


> I agree it looks real tasty but this is "Super Dave's" post Bro J.  Hope all is well with you and the fam.  Say "hey" to Nicole and the kids.
> 
> Chat with ya soon.
> 
> Sister J


Clarification WHB.....my post is above and Super Dave's is the last one


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Nov 1, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Looks good SJ, lookin real tasty for sure !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bro J - my post is the first one Super Dave's is the second one.  thought I clarify that one.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 1, 2014)

Hey SJ, your gonna make me think I'am losing my mind !  :laugh1:  But ya have to have somethin before ya lose it, right ?  :biggrin:   Your meal looks great!  Nic & the kiddos say hey back at ya.....  Hope all is well with ya my friend !  :beercheer:

Bro J


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Nov 1, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Hey SJ, your gonna make me think I'am losing my mind !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha-ha Bro J -you're not losing your mind!  I tried to clarify both post that's all.  Super Dave posted another link to his post.  I didn't want to take credit for someone else's post that's all.  As I said, mine is the first post and Super Dave's is the last post.  Now you got it right LOL.  Have a blessed weekend my friend.  Firing up my smoker tomorrow - smoking pork butts and lots of chicken.  Hope I don't burn up everything because you know Sunday is my football day! :o)


----------

